

Ask HN: Does anyone know of a good android app tutorial? - mohsen

I've googled already, I assure you.  But none of the ones I've seen so far do it for me.<p>Do you guys have any recommendations?  If so, what's good about your recommendation?<p>Thanks a lot!
-M
======
middlegeek
I have have sort of made my own path.

I watched this video which is not exactly a tutorial but gave me some good
comprehensive knowledge, there is a part 2 as well.
<http://marakana.com/forums/android/general/230.html>

Next I have been going through Hello, Android (Introducing Google’s Mobile
Development Platform, 3rd Edition, by Ed Burnette) and will probably be doing
the Apress Beginning Android book next.

Also check out <http://www.reddit.com/r/android>. Look on the sidebar as there
are other subreddits of interest to you, especially
<http://www.reddit.com/r/androiddev>.

Finally there is a tutorial in the Google documentation.

Best of luck!

~~~
mohsen
Wow, thanks a lot. I really appreciate the details.

~~~
middlegeek
No problem, now that I am on lunch, I looked up a few others.

Here is the Google guide I was talking about: <http://developer.android.com/>
here are some tutorials from there:
<http://developer.android.com/resources/index.html> They call these tutorials
but you are really just copying and pasting but I bet you could reverse
engineer simple apps from this starting point.
[http://developer.android.com/guide/tutorials/views/index.htm...](http://developer.android.com/guide/tutorials/views/index.html)

Here are a couple tutorials, I have not reviewed them much so it is up to you
to decide if they are any good:
[http://www.activefrequency.com/blog/2009/ground-up-
android-g...](http://www.activefrequency.com/blog/2009/ground-up-android-
getting-started-with-app-development/)

<http://www.vogella.de/articles/Android/article.html>

These guys talk about their experience in app development.
<http://www.kreci.net/> [http://www.bryandenny.com/index.php/2010/05/25/what-
i-learne...](http://www.bryandenny.com/index.php/2010/05/25/what-i-learned-
from-writing-my-first-android-application/)

Of course there is the App Inventor but when I did their tutorials I felt a
little more like I was building a pre-fab kit rather than learning how to
create: <http://appinventor.googlelabs.com/about/>

~~~
mohsen
Thanks again! What do you think of alternatives like appcelerator, or
PhoneGap?

------
veb
This one: <http://www.vogella.de/articles/Android/article.html>

I read it before making my first application.

